
POPFile – Automatic Email Classification - jgrahamc
http://getpopfile.org/
======
jgrahamc
I posted this as a blast from the past. I wrote POPFile (and antecedents) in
about 2000 and was invited to the first MIT Spam Conference organized by
one... Paul Graham.

~~~
im_dario
Thank you for such a great piece of software. I used POPFile during 6 years at
office and it worked flawlessly.

~~~
jgrahamc
Cool. Glad it worked well for you.

------
agildehaus
Used to use this and it works great, though it's a bit difficult to setup for
the average person.

Wish someone would implement Bayesian classification directly into a webmail
service. Gmail classifies to its own categories, but it's just not the same as
being able to specify your own.

~~~
gst
IIRC Google Inbox supports that feature.

~~~
agildehaus
Gmail and Inbox only classify email into certain categories. You cannot
specify your own and have it learn over time.

------
bsg75
> POPFile is a proxy which sits between your mail client and your mail server.

Is there anything similar that works as a service / daemon that uses rules to
move new messages into folders?

Working with multiple email hosts, each which has there own flakey rules
engine, can result in inconsistent routing. I would love something I can run
on my own server that would move messages on mail hosts before my various
email clients are used to read them.

